# problems with setting up a chrooted JAIL environment

## Rroet

Hi,

I emerge jail on my system, but it does not seem to be working correctly.

I've ran:

```

mkjailenv /usr/chroot

```

That worked just fine.

then I ran:

```

addjailsw /usr/chroot

```

That went wrong horribly. The output:

```

coffeemachine root # addjailsw /usr/chroot

addjailsw

A component of Jail (version 1.9 for linux)

http://www.gsyc.inf.uc3m.es/~assman/jail/

Juan M. Casillas <assman@gsyc.inf.uc3m.es>

Guessing head args()

Can't build dependencies for /usr/bin/head

Guessing cat args()

Can't build dependencies for /bin/cat

Guessing pwd args()

Can't build dependencies for /bin/pwd

Guessing ln args()

Can't build dependencies for /bin/ln

Guessing mkdir args()

Can't build dependencies for /bin/mkdir

Guessing rmdir args()

Can't build dependencies for /bin/rmdir

Guessing ls args()

Can't build dependencies for /bin/ls

Guessing sh args()

Can't build dependencies for /bin/sh

Guessing mv args()

Can't build dependencies for /bin/mv

Guessing rm args()

Can't build dependencies for /bin/rm

Guessing more args()

Can't build dependencies for /bin/more

Guessing grep args()

Can't build dependencies for /bin/grep

Guessing vi args(-c q)

Can't build dependencies for /bin/vi

Guessing id args()

Can't build dependencies for /usr/bin/id

Guessing cp args()

Can't build dependencies for /bin/cp

Guessing tail args()

Can't build dependencies for /usr/bin/tail

Guessing touch args()

Can't build dependencies for /bin/touch

Done.

```

Can somebody please help me with this ?

What can be wrong?

----------

## brain

Having the same problems here.   The ebuild for jail doesn't have strace as a dependancy.

Just emerge strace, then rerun addjailsw, and all will be well.

I also had problems for mkjailenv looking for the jail.conf in /usr/etc instead of /etc.

----------

## brain

FYI, I submitted a bug here.

----------

## Rroet

Thanks brains.  :Smile: 

----------

## Jester

Rroet....SWEET php script on server1!!!  Where'd you get that script?!  I gotta get it for my machine!

----------

## mooman

Click the link at the bottom the screen, Jester!

----------

## Jester

Nevermind, I got it...I gotta start looking before asking....pathetic!

----------

